
JuliaLang Antipatterns - oxinabox
https://white.ucc.asn.au/2020/04/19/Julia-Antipatterns.html
======
ScottPJones
Very good article - mentoring Julia over the last 5 years, I've run into a lot
of these things.

------
cbkeller
I am very guilty of the "Over-constraining argument types" antipattern. Trying
to get better at this.

